# IPV4



## theoS (22/10/15)

please help i have an ipv4 with the TVF4 tank but smoking at 60w the battery dont even last a day what batteries would be the best for this setup---- o its the Samsung r25 green rapping currently in it


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

King of the hill batteries

LG HG2 
OR
SAMSUNG 30Q

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/10/15)

Please don't smoke the tank VAPE the sucker!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/15)

theoS said:


> please help i have an ipv4 with the TVF4 tank but smoking at 60w the battery dont even last a day what batteries would be the best for this setup---- o its the Samsung r25 green rapping currently in it



how much juice are you going through during the day and what coil build are you using? willl give and indication of how much use you getting out of those batteries.
in my sigelei 150tc running at 40watts i get a full day out of my smurfs. thats running 40w on dual coil 24g 7 wraps @0.26ohm. i get about 3 to 4 tanks out of them


----------



## Silver (23/10/15)

theoS said:


> please help i have an ipv4 with the TVF4 tank but smoking at 60w the battery dont even last a day what batteries would be the best for this setup---- o its the Samsung r25 green rapping currently in it



Thread moved to "ask vape veteran"
@theoS originally posted it in the Eciggies sub-forum and i couldn't see the reason for that
Apologies @theoS if i am mistaken, just let me know


----------



## Spikester (23/10/15)

I use the blue smurfs(Samsung 25r) and efest 2800mah 35amp in mine and i get at least 1.5 to 2 days out of mine at 45w, but if the batteries are new they do sometimes it takes a bit of time to build up their capacity, what charger are you using?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (23/10/15)

Use VTC4 batteries, they last forever

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## whatalotigot (24/10/15)

I vape on 100w, and my batteries last all day! 

What batteries are you using? I suggest VTC4 or Smurfs ( samsung 25r) 

the samsungs have more Mah then the vtc4, but even on vtc4's I get a full day of vaping. Im also running ipv4s and snow wolf. Both the same life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (24/10/15)

Technically, the longest life batteries @100w would be LGHG2 or SAMSUNG Q30. 

@vape cartel stocks HG2


----------



## Spikester (24/10/15)

What build do you vape at 100watt???


----------



## stevie g (24/10/15)

Most importantly what Atomizer is that on?.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/10/15)

100w is easy. You can push almost any rda to 100w with the correct build. I vape at 120-150w most of the time on my rda's


----------



## theoS (24/10/15)

its a standard tri coil 0.2 ohm that i got with it and im using the samsung r 25 green ones well the new ones and only smoke it at 60 w


----------



## stevie g (24/10/15)

I vape at 60w all day as well and find I get more than 20% extra vape time with LG HG2 over the LG HE2 and Samsung 25R


----------



## kev mac (25/10/15)

theoS said:


> please help i have an ipv4 with the TVF4 tank but smoking at 60w the battery dont even last a day what batteries would be the best for this setup---- o its the Samsung r25 green rapping currently in it


I get about a day @ 40-50 joules on LG he4s


----------

